# Разное > Коллекционирование >  50 лет СССР

## Д.Срибный

Оно, конечно, к авиации отношения не имеет, но просто захотелось похвастаться недавним приобретением :-)







Тяжелый металл, горячая эмаль, размер около 30 см, вес - 3 килограмма.  Изготовлен на ММД (клеймо на реверсе).

----------


## Анатолий

Теперь ясно куда весь цветмет в СССР ушёл. 
С уважением, Анатолий.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вот подсказали...
Наградной памятный Знак ЦК КПСС, ВЦСПС и ЦК ВЛКСМ лучшему предприятию и организации в честь 50 летия СССР.
Изготовлен на Монетной дворе. Количество награждений - не известно, но не более 1000. А может и 500.

----------


## An-Z

красивый значёк!!! А он с булавкой или с гайкой? Как его носить то? :lol:

----------


## Kasatka

=) 3 кг?? 
абалдеть..
красивая вещь =)
а главное раритетная =)

----------


## Sorm

Красиво!



> красивый значёк!!! А он с булавкой или с гайкой? Как его носить то?


Он с лямками!
Хошь на груди, хошь на спине :D

----------


## Fant00m

до этого встречал только этот

----------


## Anuta_S

Да уж красивый, но тяжеловато будет!

_____________________
здесь дома из бревна

----------

